# Java Fenster öffnen sich nicht im Browser!



## Ramix (22. Feb 2006)

Hallo, habe schon seit längerem das Problem, dass sich Java Fenster nicht öffnen lassen. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel bei mobile.de weitere Fotos von Autos angucken möchte öffnet sich der Link nicht. 

Diese Links sehen meistens so aus:

javascript:fensterAuf2('../../cgi-bin/displayAddPics.pl?sr_qual=G&bereich=pkw&DatasetNumber=11111111197556452&Picture=1','popupPic',350,580,120,0,'yes','yes','yes');


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ist wirklich nervig wenn man sich bestimmte Inhalte nicht angucken kann.


Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Xandro (22. Feb 2006)

Du hast eventuell JavaScript in Deinem Browser deaktiviert.
Oder Du hast einen Pop-Up-Blocker, der durch JavaScript aufgerufene Fenster unterschlägt.

Mit welchem Browser surfst Du?

PS: Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nichts mit Java zu tun hat sondern mit JavaScript,
da Du ja wahrscheinlich kein Applet aufrufst, was eine Fehlermeldung zeigt.


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2006)

Ne Java Script ist aktiviert.

Surfe eigentlich immer mit IE, aber mit dem Firefox funktioniert es genauso wenig.


Also habe eigentlich keinen seperaten Pop-Up-Blocker installiert. Benutze Norton Internet Security 2006. Hat der einen integriert? Wie stelle ich das ab?


----------



## Gast (22. Feb 2006)

Ok lag doch an Norton, habe es abgestellt. Funktioniert jetzt. Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------

